
Project Ares Open Beta (IDE for writing Mojo apps for WebOS) - ronnieliew
http://pdnblog.palm.com/2009/12/project-ares-open-beta/
======
megaduck
Anyone who's interested in HTML5 should give this a look. Ares heavily
leverages things like the <canvas> tag to provide a rather nice development
environment.

More importantly it's a web app, so your tools are always up-to-date. The
moment that Palm releases a new SDK or device, it'll be available via Ares.

I've been playing with it during the Alpha period, and I've been _really_
impressed by the speed of development. New functionality and bugfixes have
been pushed regularly, and the Palm developers have been extremely responsive
to bug reports and feature requests. They've been iterating incredibly
rapidly, which bodes well for the future.

------
rajasaur
All I get is a blank screen (thats trying to load bootstrap.js) after logging
into <http://ares.palm.com/Ares/index.html>

FTA, it looks like the UI is based on bespin which uses canvas. I tried on FF
3 and Opera 10. Could that be a problem

~~~
megaduck
It is indeed based on Bespin, which means no IE support. Scuttlebutt from the
Ares dev team is that they're trying to support all browsers that are HTML5
compliant, but abandoning the ones that aren't.

~~~
rajasaur
Found this in the docs:

Ares has been tested on:

    
    
        * OSX: Safari 4.0+, Firefox 3.5+
        * Windows: Chrome 3, 4, Firefox 3.5+, Safari 4.0+
        * Linux: Firefox 3.5+

------
gregstoll
As someone whose written a few WebOS apps, this shows great promise - building
UIs is much easier than doing it by hand. Looking forward to trying it at home
where I have the emulator installed!

